# Here are 4 of my six in the snow !



## cazzajack (Apr 16, 2009)

betty my rescue pup from the pound !










Stanley my Yorkie X


















Sidney my Yorkie X JRT










Tia my JRT


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

Brilliant pictures, looks like they were haveing a fab time.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2009)

Lovely dogs...brilliant pics.


----------



## Chesben (Mar 4, 2009)

Such cuties! Where did you get the dog coats?(if you don't mind me asking) They look great. I need to extra ones for my dogs to change with but would prefer to get a different kind.

Seriously lovely dogs, look like they having fun


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Fab pictures.
Love the fist pic - but they are all great.
Looks like everyone is having really good fun:thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2009)

Aww they are gorgeous! And look very happy!


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2009)

I am so jealous! either you camera's better then mine! or you had them photo's done by a professional photographer!!!
Why don't mine look like that


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

They are lovely (Esp Betty..she's fab!!) :001_tt1:

I've got a Sidney too...except mines abit bigger and scruffier!!!hmy:


----------



## isadobe (Mar 16, 2009)

Great photo's & lovely to see Dogs happy & running free :thumbup1:


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

lovely!...there enjoyiong that!...:thumbup:


----------



## reddogsX3 (May 18, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> I am so jealous! either you camera's better then mine! or you had them photo's done by a professional photographer!!!
> Why don't mine look like that


i loved the pics of your dogs DT. they were great.

great pics too cazza


----------



## Dylan & Daisy (Feb 4, 2009)

Wow....gr8 pics and having gr8 fun too


----------



## cazzajack (Apr 16, 2009)

Hiya

Dogs coats were from Jolleyes, ive had little fleeces made as its hard to get good little coats, but the ones in the photos are good little coats from Jolleyes.

My camera is a nikon D40, Thanks for your nice comments


----------



## Insane (Apr 19, 2008)

Lovely pics, really look professional. I have a Sidney and Stanley!


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

great pics and really cute dogs, they look like they are having a great time


----------



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

Really great pictures, i love the doggy coats


----------

